# How often do you critique your own cooking?



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

For dinner, I roasted a whole chicken that we got from from the local butcher that came from a local farm. 

It was pretty darn good. 

I put some fingerling potatoes in the pan that I had seasoned with a bit of salt, rosemary and granulated garlic. The chicken was seasoned with a bit of olive oil and salt. 

I roasted them until the chicken was cooked to 165*. While the chicken was resting, I took potatoes out of the roasting pan and put them back in the oven for a bit. I had another roasting pan that I made a pie in earlier so I used that. 

Using the pan juices, I made a quick gravy. And then I carved the chicken. My wife was supposed to make some green beans, but she was more interested in her game. Oh well. 

I took the potatoes out of the oven and cut them up and smooshed them a bit and served them with the chicken and gravy. 

While I was eating, I was thinking that I should have cut the potatoes in half and put the cut side down. And roasted it at a higher temp. 

And I probably should have put a bit more seasoning on the chicken. Smoked Paprika?

Hmmm, maybe I should have put the green beans in towards the ends of roasting too. 

See what I mean, always thinking about what else I could have done.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I too while eating my dish, start wondering what else I could have added for a different zing. 

Try just a sprinkle of Cinnamon on that chicken, along with the other ingredients. 

Cinnamon adds a new dimension to a lot of things, plain cottage cheese, becomes a new treat, A bland protein shake gets life, I could go on, but will let you create your own creation.

Vanilla Ice Cream


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Always, every thing I cook. But, not to excess.


de-nagorg - look into Moroccan cooking, lots of cinnamon.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I saved the vanilla ice cream for the razzleberry pie I made. 

MMMM MMMM good!!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

OOh wild Colorado Raspberries, as a kid 50 years ago, I would hike up partway the mountain, find a patch beside a brook, and eat them right off the bush, until I was near bursting. :devil3:


ED


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry Ed, Marie Callendar's


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> Sorry Ed, Marie Callendar's


Well that's disappointing. 

Ain't there anyplace nearby to pick berries, in season of course?


ED


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I think cooking is an ongoing process of learning and improving, just like most things in life.


----------



## Contra (Jan 8, 2018)

I eat my own cooking every time I cook, so I would say I critique it every time.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Well that's disappointing.
> 
> Ain't there anyplace nearby to pick berries, in season of course?
> 
> ...


I am sure there are, but, I wouldn't want to fight the bears, and other critters to get the wild ones. 

Besides, they would never make it home in enough quantities to make a pie. 

I am planning on going to the farmer's market to get some rhubarb and raspberries to make my own Raspberry Rhubarb pies. And I plan to freeze some for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't usually eat my food to critique it myself. Luckily my husband and kid(s) let me know when things are borked heh


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I critique it as it is good or it sucks.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Every time but not excessively. Sometimes ok, bad, or excellent.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

all the time, every meal, in fact my DD aged 9 is my critic, I live and die by her word LOL :wink2::wink2::wink2:



ktownskier said:


> For dinner, I roasted a whole chicken that we got from from the local butcher that came from a local farm.
> 
> See what I mean, always thinking about what else I could have done.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

yeah, there ain't no middle ground... with me

oooh daddy I love your steak
or
daddy the steak is too chewy
or
I like the beefy gravy !



Old Thomas said:


> I critique it as it is good or it sucks.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

oh I sucked yesterday, and I am so unhappy... I often got put in a corner to make food and have it ready, so I pre-made a chicken roast with stuffing (pre-packed), home made yorkies, gravy, and plan was to reheat... all they tasted like garbage, DD was ok with the chicken but said it was a bit tough. no sh*t sherlock, even I couldnt eat it..

They woulda been ok fresh and I hate having to cook like this, ok some food you can premake and reheat, pasta for example and stews

last time I'll do that, food will be ready when it's ready and you eat it straight from the oven

you have the expense of shopping the price of the food the cost of gas and then you serve crap, I was VERY VERY unhappy and very sad my DD had to eat it, luckily I had a greek salad which I could not FUQ up, she wanted just salad after a while and I let her


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ajaye said:


> oh I sucked yesterday, and I am so unhappy... I often got put in a corner to make food and have it ready, so I pre-made a chicken roast with stuffing (pre-packed), home made yorkies, gravy, and plan was to reheat... all they tasted like garbage, DD was ok with the chicken but said it was a bit tough. no sh*t sherlock, even I couldnt eat it..
> 
> They woulda been ok fresh and I hate having to cook like this, ok some food you can premake and reheat, pasta for example and stews
> 
> ...



Was it a stewing chicken? Why was it tough? I don't think I've ever made a tough chicken.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

no, it was a frozen pre-made, pre-stuffed, skinless chicken "roll" kinda thing. I've had them before, and they can be a bit MEH, but you really need to eat and cut right outta the oven, it was like about 2 hours after I made it and the yorkies on the reheat.. when they got in after there activities.
also 1st time I had tried handmade yorkies, got some of the instructions wrong, or at least the instructions I had were wrong

like the pic but chicken, not turkey

it's not real cooking I know :vs_whistle:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

If I get diarrhea or if I puke it was bad. Otherwise it was good.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

hahaha LOL


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> OOh wild Colorado Raspberries, as a kid 50 years ago, I would hike up partway the mountain, find a patch beside a brook, and eat them right off the bush, until I was near bursting. :devil3:
> Back in Ohio, 8 yrs ago, there were wild blackberries along a trail. The sun, smell of the woods, the river, standing there eating berries, moments of joy. Here, off a trail, theres a tangerine tree. We just take a couple an leave the rest for others.
> 
> ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My wife does the cooking. She is a great cook. If she makes a mistake I keep my comments to myself. I would rather eat it than wear it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

+1
Actually I do the cooking now that she pretty much can't. And I don't keep my mouth shut when I blow it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I too do most of the cooking since my wife can't also. I am still learning and a lot of things don't go to plan. lol I am amazed when something I fix turns out good.

Talking about Raspberries, that is one thing I can not stand. When growing up I ate so much Rex Imitation Raspberry Jelly (after we moved to the city) that I can't stand the taste of anything Raspberry.


----------

